# Hurricane Ridge - how late in the year can I leave it?



## Steveh250 (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi all,

Looking to ride HR this year (hopefully in August but may have to be later) and I wondered when in the year does the weather get bad enough to not bother riding; I don't fancy grinding up in the rain so wondered roughly when does the weather start to turn at the higher altitudes?

Thanks a bunch.

Cheers - Steve


----------



## karenashg (Aug 20, 2013)

The weather at altitude can turn at any day of the year--a couple weeks ago it was in the 40's and raining at Hurricane Ridge. Then I rode the ridge last week in 70's and sunshine. Usually there's nice weather in the region through much or all of September--sometimes even into October. But no matter the time of year, if you want to ride in the mountains in decent weather, keep a really close eye on the weather forecast, knowing that it can change drastically day to day, and that you can still get caught out in bad weather on a day that is predicted to be nice.


----------



## PSC (Mar 10, 2004)

Climbed it twice. When I did it in Sept, it was high 60's in Port Angeles and by the time I got to the top it was mid 40's at the top and froze on the descent. Make sure you are dressed properly for the descent as you will sweat on the ascent.


----------

